# How to know who joined a computer into the domain?



## edobena (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to know who joined a computer to our domain? is there any tool already?
thanks!
Ed.


----------



## tazinlwfl (Dec 16, 2007)

What is your Domain Controller? And are you talking about who gave access to allow a computer to be added to your domain, or which computer was recently added?


----------



## bkpierce (Sep 21, 2009)

Active Directory Users and Computers in Admin Tools from the domain controller


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

I don't know if something like this would help. It's not very clear what you're trying to do. You may try and download a trial copy.

http://www.techfuels.com/general-networking/26094-keep-track-limit-your-active-directory.html


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

First off i would remove user's rights to add computers to the domain.

If you have auditing on, then there should be something in the security log


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

bilbus said:


> First off i would remove user's rights to add computers to the domain.


...Yup, by default AD lets "authenticated users" add up to 10 machines to your domain; crazy huh?

This is a property of the domain you can edit fortunately; use ADSIedit.

The property of the domain is ms-DS-MachineAccountQuota. You'll see this is '10' so recommend you change to '0'.

Usual caveats about being careful in adsiedit etc apply!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you can edit it via the default domain policy / DC policy also

I use that policy to add a privlaged user that can add computers to the domain, but has no other rights.


----------



## edobena (Dec 30, 2009)

My PDC is in Windows 2003 Server R2, and, what i need is to know - from all our Network Technicians and from all our Domain Admins - who joined a specific computer into the Domain... in the "computer object" i don't have any field that let me know who specifically joined it into the domain.
Regards,
Ed.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i just told you auditing.


----------

